# KDE und X-Server Probleme!

## daniellaube

Hallo!

Nach einer erfolgreichen Gentoo-Installation habe ich vor KDE zu installieren.

Also habe ich das gesammte meta pack von kde mit emerge istalliert.

Den X server habe ich mit dem pack xorg-x11 installiert.

Bei Xorg -configure erstllt er zwar ein file aber es kommen die errors:

-Failed to load module "vmwgfx"(module does not exist, 0)

-vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx

-vmware: Unexpectet failture while loading the "vmlegacy" driver. Given up.

-Failes to load module "vmware" (a required submodule could not be load, 

-[drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

Configuration failed.

Dabei stehen noch ein paar (++) und (==) einträge die meines Erachtens nach nach nicht monumental sind.

Mit dem Befehl kdm startet der Grafische anmeldebildschirm, mit meinen Benutzerdaten der Konsole kann ich mich jedoch nicht anmelden. 

Bei startx kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung, die ich bei Intresse anfüge.

Kann mir jemand helfen, ein funktionierendes KDE-Gentoo system zu bekommen?

So dass ich mich auch anmelden und alles kann  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Vielen Dank an diese, die meinen langen Post gelesen haben und die Vorschläge einbringen!  :Wink: 

Lieben Gruß

Daniel

----------

## naturegirl

So wie ich das sehe hast du Gentoo als Guest OS in vmware installiert?

Ich hatte ein aehnliches Problem als ich Gentoo in virtualbox installiert habe, da kam

"failed to load module irgendwas"

Es hat sich rausgestellt dass ich den kernel nicht richtig konfiguriert habe.

Hast du einen selbst kompilierten Kernel?

Ausserdem brauchst du glaub ich vmware-tools.

Such am besten im Internet einzeln nach jeder Fehlermeldung und 

beseitige eins nach dem andrem. Meistens klappt es dann an einem Punkt ploetzlich.

PS: I think this post belongs to German...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Daniel, if you scroll down on the forums list, you'll find "Deutsches Forum (German)".  :Wink: 

Could a mod please move this?

----

Daniel, wenn du auf der Forenseite nach unten scrollst findest du: "Deutsches Forum (German)".  :Wink: 

Also zwei Dinge:Wenn du kdm mit "consolekit" USE-flag installiert hast, dann muss consolekit auch laufen, sonst kannst du dich in kdm nicht anmelden.Zuerst muss der xorg-server laufen. Wenn also startx einen Fehler rauswirft, dann müssen wir ersteinmal diesem nachgehen.

Was für Fehler schmeisst dieser denn raus?

----------

## naturegirl

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zuerst muss der xorg-server laufen. Wenn also startx einen Fehler rauswirft, dann müssen wir ersteinmal diesem nachgehen.
> 
> Was für Fehler schmeisst dieser denn raus?
> ...

 

Ja? Bei mir war es komischerweise so dass startx immer mit einem Segmentation fault abstuerzte, aber als ich fvwm zum test installiert habe und direkt gestartet habe, ging es ploetzlich.

----------

## cach0rr0

Moved from "Installing Gentoo" to German sub-forum

(sorry, I don't know how to say this in German  :Smile:  )

----------

## Josef.95

Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht warum dieses Thema gleich in mehreren Foren/Unterforen gepostet wird :roll: 

Vielleicht sollt man ein Konferenz-Forum einrichten...;) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-866763.html

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19611/kde-und-x-server-probleme.html

----------

